# B-17 performance without turrets and gunners



## jmcalli2 (Nov 11, 2020)

Does anyone have performance estimates for a B-17 with all turrets removed and a crew of three or four?
I was wondering what the cruise, combat ceiling, and max speed would be.
Thanks, Jim


----------

